# Slin Pre, Post or Both?



## NbleSavage (Feb 21, 2016)

Curious as to how UGB'ers who run slin are managing.


----------



## NbleSavage (Feb 21, 2016)

In my case, when I run Slin, its 10 IUs Novolog pre with me breakfast (roughly 50 grams carbs) and then sipping an intra drink with another 50 carbs. Protein, no fat with breakfast & BCAAs and creatine in me intra.

Post I'll run another 10 IUs Novolog with an initial post workout shake of 50 grams protein and 30 grams organic honey (25 grams carbs). 30 mins later I'll sip another shake of 30 grams protein and 40 grams carbs from waxy maize. No fats until 4 hours post last injection, then me normal diet.

Authors Note: dont fawk about with Slin. Start with the old saw of 10 grams carbs per IU of Slin and refine from there.


----------



## Spongy (Feb 21, 2016)

Pre and post for me as well!  10iu at breakfast, 10iu about 1.5 hours pre, 10iu post!  I've found 10g of carb per iu is a great place to start and tapered down a bit from there.  My buddy has to stay at 10g, I've found I can get down to about 6g.


----------



## Mind2muscle (Feb 21, 2016)

Good info.  This is definitely a serious drug to be using.  Do you guys check your blood sugar before administering the slin?


----------



## Spongy (Feb 21, 2016)

I just want to jump in here and make sure anyone reading this realizes I started with 5iu per day then worked my way up while learning how my body reacted.

I carry glucose tabs with me everywhere just in case.

I check my blood sugar when/if I am concerned.

I get a1c tested before I start any cycle with slin.


----------



## NbleSavage (Feb 21, 2016)

Spongy said:


> I just want to jump in here and make sure anyone reading this realizes I started with 5iu per day then worked my way up while learning how my body reacted.
> 
> I carry glucose tabs with me everywhere just in case.
> 
> ...



x2, all this advice. Carry glucose tabs, test your sugar levels, start small. 1st time you experience post prandial hypoglycemia you'll be in for a"WTF? I followed all the instructions, bloody hell?" moment for sure.


----------



## Infantry87 (Feb 21, 2016)

It's either pre or post with me. I tried running it both and honestly could barely get down any food with all the shakes pre/intra/post. Couldn't even look at food with all the liquid in my stomach. Maybe I'm just weird, idk. I'll pick up some ghrp6 for my next run


----------



## Infantry87 (Feb 21, 2016)

NbleSavage said:


> x2, all this advice. Carry glucose tabs, test your sugar levels, start small. 1st time you experience post prandial hypoglycemia you'll be in for a"WTF? I followed all the instructions, bloody hell?" moment for sure.



Have you gone hypo using tren? I know it sounds crazy but no shit I've experienced it using ace, started sweating, getting dizzy and seeing spots in my vision till I ate 2 bags of gummy bears. Me and colt had this discussion awhile back cause he experienced something similar with tren and neither of us were on slin at that point. Sorry to get off topic


----------



## NbleSavage (Feb 21, 2016)

Infantry87 said:


> Have you gone hypo using tren? I know it sounds crazy but no shit I've experienced it using ace, started getting dizzy and seeing spots in my vision till I ate 2 bags of gummy bears. Me and colt had this discussion awhile back cause he experienced something similar with tren and neither of us were on slin at that point. Sorry to get off topic



Not personally, no. Could it have been the post prandial hypo I mentioned? (its basically when you're glycogen depleted and then take in a sudden carb intake resulting in a large insulin dump).


----------



## Infantry87 (Feb 21, 2016)

NbleSavage said:


> Not personally, no. Could it have been the post prandial hypo I mentioned? (its basically when you're glycogen depleted and then take in a sudden carb intake resulting in a large insulin dump).



I'm not sure. It was last spring when it happened. I pinned my tren a/ test prop in the am, hopped in the truck and took my ass to school. On the way I started feeling dizzy an started getting those spots in my vision, could be described as if you turned to a channel on one of those old ass floor tvs that wasn't a cable channel and saw all those blacks specs in the background of your tv channel. I crammed down 2 bags of gas station gummies and slammed a bottle of root beer and was fine. Felt like death the entire day after. It only happened with tren never with slin.


----------



## NbleSavage (Feb 21, 2016)

Infantry87 said:


> I'm not sure. It was last spring when it happened. I pinned my tren a/ test prop in the am, hopped in the truck and took my ass to school. On the way I started feeling dizzy an started getting those spots in my vision, could be described as if you turned to a channel on one of those old ass floor tvs that wasn't a cable channel and saw all those blacks specs in the background of your tv channel. I crammed down 2 bags of gas station gummies and slammed a bottle of root beer and was fine. Felt like death the entire day after. It only happened with tren never with slin.



Definitely sounds like hypoglycemia, Mate. Had you trained prior to pinning your Tren? Had any breakfast before that point?


----------



## Infantry87 (Feb 21, 2016)

NbleSavage said:


> Definitely sounds like hypoglycemia, Mate. Had you trained prior to pinning your Tren? Had any breakfast before that point?



It was the breakfast. Usually I'll eat 6 over easy eggs, 4 pieces of wheat toast,  1 cup cooked oats with peanut butter, and some Greek yogurt and then drink my protein on the way to school. That morning I only had my protein, no carbs which was a no no, I was running late. I've never gone hypo with slin, I'm too anal about my intake and timing.


----------



## gymrat827 (Feb 21, 2016)

Start with post.  10g carbs per iu of slin.


----------



## bvs (Feb 22, 2016)

do any of you guys have fats with or around your slin or strictly no fat?


----------



## Fsuphisig (Feb 22, 2016)

Where's another good place besides lower abdomen to administer sub q's I'm afraid the sub q pinning is ruining my lower abs ?


----------



## PillarofBalance (Feb 22, 2016)

Fsuphisig said:


> Where's another good place besides lower abdomen to administer sub q's I'm afraid the sub q pinning is ruining my lower abs ?



Any place you have fat accumulation.  What do you mean by ruining lower abs?


----------



## NbleSavage (Feb 22, 2016)

bvs said:


> do any of you guys have fats with or around your slin or strictly no fat?



Most (myself included) will tell you to keep fat intake to a min (read: Low or No) during the active window of your slin. I use rapid acting (Humalog or Novolog) each of which peak within 60 mins and clear completely within 3-4 hours so easier to manage from a diet standpoint.


----------



## grind4it (Feb 22, 2016)

At waking with meal 1, pre and post for me


----------



## Chaos501 (Oct 28, 2017)

Only post for me. I have enough issues with going hypo as it is. But slin is amazing!! I use humalog pens.


----------



## SuperBane (Oct 26, 2019)

Infantry87 said:


> Have you gone hypo using tren? I know it sounds crazy but no shit I've experienced it using ace, started sweating, getting dizzy and seeing spots in my vision till I ate 2 bags of gummy bears. Me and colt had this discussion awhile back cause he experienced something similar with tren and neither of us were on slin at that point. Sorry to get off topic



I know this is a old post, yet for any future readers I’d like to chime in and say me and a buddy irl both go hypo off of tren.
i get it more often at the start of a blast or if I am doing minimal pinning I like ED pinning for tren.
Sugar curbs it temporarily but if I don’t eat some real carbs it will happen again a few hours later.


----------



## Jymjunkie (Oct 26, 2019)

Hope you bros have some input, and dont mean to hijack, i am a few weeks into a hgh 4iu/day cycle, plan on running 6-10 months.
i am going to add slin in about 2-3 months when hgh is steady, my plan is to do 5iu am, 5iu pre, 5iu post...unless you bros have a better protocol. My question is, when, and how long (time) should i do my slin shot before or after i utilize my carbs.
i have a general idea, but looking if anyone has a specific protocol.


----------

